

London Startup Map - sarhus
http://roundabout.io/
Inspired by http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mappedinny.com&#x2F; (and the recent siliconvalley one) here&#x27;s a London version. 
It was built as an excuse to learn about Backbone.js and play with MapBox API.<p>Source code available here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rosario&#x2F;digitalmap.
======
killermonkeys
This map and many others include digital/creative agencies. They may be
startups in the sense of new companies, but if we accept that definition why
not include every new lawyer, restaurant, or retailer? Agencies are
contractors and they don't own the value they build in a product. I hate to be
bitchy and don't begrudge agencies but I think they're fundamentally different
to tech startups.

~~~
kvcrawford
As an agency developer, I agree wholeheartedly.

------
andyjohnson0
Is there any reason why this site is limited to London startups? Does this
geographical restriction add any value over a national startup map?

Hint for Londoners: Zoom the map out at bit and it shows other places. These
places have names like Bristol, Manchester, Glasgow, _and are located in the
areas of the UK that are not London_. People live in these places, and there
are startups there too.

In fact, there's already a good UK startup map:
[http://techbritain.com/](http://techbritain.com/)

~~~
sarhus
Andy, the only reason it's because I live here. I'm happy to see marks also in
Bristol, Manchester, etc etc.

Also, the frontend code is on github, feel free to grab it, modify as you wish
and add another city.

------
harrytuttle
Social, social, social, social, social, social.

I was expecting to see some "non-social" startups in the city...

~~~
_mulder_
I Agree. Where are all the entrepreneurs doing 'proper' stuff. I don't want
another way to connect to a niche group of geeks using a very specific app.

London is the heart of Finance, there must be someone developing advanced
trading algorithms or something cool. Perhaps they don't spend their days on
twitter advertising their services so much.

~~~
harrytuttle
There are a few of us on HN. We're not startups though :)

------
sarhus
Inspired by [http://mappedinny.com/](http://mappedinny.com/) here's a London
version. It was built as an excuse to learn more about Backbone.js and play
with MapBox's API.

Source code here:
[https://github.com/rosario/digitalmap](https://github.com/rosario/digitalmap).

Any comments and feedback are always welcome

~~~
wlj
Great tool. Thanks for this. Can already see a few neighbours I didn't know we
had.

 _Edit: Can I suggest the addition of a "construction" category to your sector
list?_

~~~
sarhus
yep, sure.

------
jmedwards
Here's a couple of fairly complete ones:
[http://batchgeo.com/map/21737d8f2b05adc3ab1b1869979f2695](http://batchgeo.com/map/21737d8f2b05adc3ab1b1869979f2695)

[http://www.techcitymap.com/index.html](http://www.techcitymap.com/index.html)

------
brianbreslin
This is being done all over. Here in Miami we have
[http://mapyourstartup.co](http://mapyourstartup.co) which is trying to do
this in several locations.

------
damianmcmillan
This is a really cheeky one, but is (sortof) relevant. I run an IT consultancy
doing the usual desktop/server support work, and have worked with a couple of
startups. Both decried the lack of decent (cheap!) IT support for developers,
so they could focus on developing software rather than fixing PCs, and setting
up networks.

Does anyone have any suggestions where would be the best place to network with
other startups or techie businesses to offer our services to them?

------
mattbee
I've just added my hosting company - we're a little outside London though
(York).

~~~
phames
Hurray for Bytemark! :)

~~~
simonbarker87
Glad to see a non London company added themselves - there's a lot more to the
UK startup scene that what is going on in London. In fact there are many
reasons against starting a company in London

~~~
ottbot
Could you share some of these reasons? High rent, high salaries I'm sure, but
I'd be interested to know what other reasons have.

~~~
simonbarker87
You've hit the two main ones on the head but the third is more intangible. In
London it seems (to outsiders) that people are just trying to emulate SV, this
means that you're competing in an international and, most likely, saturated
market that doesn't align with what the rest of the UK is traditionally best
at.

The UK was built on trade and engineering that mostly started outside London
to avoid the Guilds and their stupid rules. I think being outside London gets
you closer to these skills and experience and makes you focus more on building
a business and less on following international, sexy hype.

I say it a lot but the best place to make money is in unsexy markets, and
outside London there are a shed load of unsexy markets desperate for young
start ups to dive in.

Don't get me wrong, there are some incredible companies in London doing
amazingly well but there is a lot of dross too.

------
phames
Nice idea. But I'm either being stupid or it's barfing - have completed all
fields but getting an 'all fields required' error.

~~~
sarhus
It's probably a typo in the email or url field. I really need to put better
validation messages. Sorry about that.

------
jongold
Good stuff - just added Makeshift :)

Such an exciting time to be in London; the scene here is kicking ass right
now!

------
groundCode
just clicking around and hit a link to aquafide who: "develops and distributed
innovative and sustainable water treatment solutions for municipal and
industrial customers" but seem to have a website that is "First Car"? very
very odd.

other than that - neat idea

------
seddona
Nice idea, just added CircuitHub

------
fabrygio
very nice, do you think it is possible to make it available also for other
cities?

~~~
k-mcgrady
Source codes available (no license though) so you could just rebrand it for
another city. I've also seen similar for SF and NYC on HN.

[https://github.com/rosario/digitalmap](https://github.com/rosario/digitalmap)

------
knes
Pusher.com isn't even listed. I sent a request.

